# Avet mxl



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

Great reel the avet mxl mc. Made an upgrade for the spoolbearing, open ceramic bearing, oil tsi 301 in the bearings, and this reel come alive. The avet reel outcast the penn 525 mag easily. On the grass about 230 yds. I'm happy.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

So you like that TSI 301, hey?
I used it in my Akios 757 and it just made it too fast for me.
Maybe I was missing something, but boy did it make it an unmanegable beast!
Went back to Rocket Fuel and it went back to normal.
Not tried it in my Avet yet.


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

tjbjornsen said:


> So you like that TSI 301, hey?
> I used it in my Akios 757 and it just made it too fast for me.
> Maybe I was missing something, but boy did it make it an unmanegable beast!
> Went back to Rocket Fuel and it went back to normal.
> Not tried it in my Avet yet.


The avets mc are in my opinion a little overmagged. A new fast ceramic bearing with the TSI 301 makes the reel faster but not as fast like a'n abu for example. What about freespool for two to three minutes for a hot abu. My avets sx and mxl mc has much much shorter freespool, about a few seconds, but all the reels casts over the 210 yds. So my question is: who worries about long freespool?


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I'm calling BS on this one. The 525 mag
is untamed.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Uh, geeezzz... I don't know about that.
I don't have as many years under my belt with conventionals as most guys on this site, but I can throw my Avets a heckuva lot further than I can throw my Penns.
And with a lot less drama to boot.
The only thing I can throw further are my Abus and it ain't by much.
In the end I think a lot of this comes down to personal preference, and there are certainly a lot of different colored horses in the barn to choose from...

ZZiplex,
I'm going to try the TSI in the Avets and see what I get. 
Thanks,
TjB


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

A 3-4 min free spool means absolutely nothing when casting a fishing reel from the sand with a stiff wind in your face. Well let me rephrase......it does mean disaster.....The Avet may seem to most to be a tad over magged. These reels are packed well with speed robbing grease. Just take it out and give it a couple dozen good casts and it will come to life. The grease is in there for a reason...


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> A 3-4 min free spool means absolutely nothing when casting a fishing reel from the sand with a stiff wind in your face. Well let me rephrase......it does mean disaster.....The Avet may seem to most to be a tad over magged. These reels are packed well with speed robbing grease. Just take it out and give it a couple dozen good casts and it will come to life. The grease is in there for a reason...


Yes I agree with that. But I like to have the spoolbearings open, with no grease. Then I lube the spoolbearings for saltwater protection. The avets without MC are too fast for me, two min freespool means disaster for me. Unless fishing them on a boat. I also greased the internal parts of the reels for saltwater protection. I feel very comfortable now with my avets for my kind of fishing. They cast like a dream now.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

The mxl is a large reel. I see it as being 
A beach shark reel. Ounce you hit that rod
and have the reel on A fast setting it'll over
revolve for the reason of the heavy spool. It
has to be slowed physically or through what
ever magnetic breaking system it has built
inside it. By doing that you'll be robbing it
from distance.

The 525 mag is A different animal. that smaller
lighter spool will slow down all on it's own. It
gives you the option of hitting the rod that
much harder with having less control issues.

The sx would be more insimilarity to the
525 mag and at the moment I am saying
that it will out cast the mxl, but not the
Penn. I also am saying Penn broke the mold
when they made this reel.

Just one persons opinion.


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

The Penn 525 mag is about 17 oz; the avet mxl about 18 oz. I have two penn 525 mags, good reels, but my avets now are outcasting the penns by far.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I'm still having A hard time believing this. 

Prove it.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

Maybe next to A 535 gs


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

castingsfun said:


> I'm still having A hard time believing this.
> Prove it.


Take a plane and come to the casting field. The field is about 300 yds; too short for your penn 525 mag cast? 

Seriously: All my abus are outcasting the penn 525 mag. With the penn I cant cast further than about 200-210 yds on the grass.Tried a lot: with rocket fuel tournement I find the reel too fast; with red rocket fuel the reel is too slow. Mixed the rocket fuel (yellow, tournament etc.) Changed the bearings to give it a try. I have the penn 525 mag with the slide to set the mag, not the knobby mag.


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

I'm looking forward to owning my first mxl
and also my first akios. THANX the review.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have an SX MC that the stock bearings were cleaned and put back in. I can get a good amount of fluff in an =/<10mph tailwind. I am not sure the generalized statement that Avet's are overmagged is true. I haven't thrown it in a tail wind greater then 10mph yet to see where the cutoff point is for fluff. 

One of these threads somewhere, we did a casting comparison of the Shuttle, 757ctm, and SXMC on 2 different rods with 6oz (with 2 different casters). I don't own a 525/squall and quite frankly we didn't even think about including that reel into the mix. I wish I had now. I truly believe once you clean the bearings, per Mike's suggestion, the avet comes alive and rivals just about any reel out there in fishing conditions. Case in point, if I remember correctly, the SXMC and Akios Shuttle were within a few feet of each other using 6 oz on a Cast Pro 3-7 in the field. Close enough to call it a virtual tie.

My next Avet is liable to be the MXL MC. Getting distances of almost 700' with it is inspiring. That is a heck of a throw.


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

Good post Thekingfeeder. Little "problem" with the avet reels is that they are not very common in Europe. When you buy the reels it is a little bit try and error in the beginning. The avets sx and mxl out of the box I found very very slow comparing to my penn 525 mag reels for surffishing. (The penn 525 mag is in my opinion one of the best surfcasting reel!). No doubt about it Castingfun!! I tried to make the avet mxl a little bit faster by changing the stockbearings and lube them with TSI 301. So far so good, I figured out the reels are casting very very well on the grass with the ceramic bearings. For fishingcircumstances I change the ceramic bearings for dry stainless bearings and then lube the bearings also with ISI 301. So far so good, I didnt have a big backlash so far.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

If the eaither avet is dialed in it will blow past a 525 or a squall and is a superior reel in all other aspects



9


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Kind of like our little "problem" how Zziplex is not readily available over here.....


----------



## castingsfun (May 28, 2010)

That sales pitch is high and outside, those specs on the mxl don't work for me and I'm still looking.


----------



## ZZiplex (Aug 10, 2007)

9 rock said:


> If the eaither avet is dialed in it will blow past a 525 or a squall and is a superior reel in all other aspects
> 9


The new Penn 525 mag 2 made in Europe is a crab reel. Made in the China area. The original Penn 525 mag made in the USA is a great reel. But by now I found the avets the better reel by far. Stronger cage, stronger drag, more cranking power and with the cals grease at the carbon drag washer the drag is very smooth.
Dont know if the squall is made in the USA? I promised myself never buy a reel anymore which is made in the China area.


----------

